# Ads hijacking mobile site



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

The past few days when I access TAM on my iphone I find that probably half the time the thread I'm trying to go to gets hijacked. For example, I go to a thread or my notifications page and before the page can totally load, an ad takes over the URL and then my App Store opens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SurpriseMyself said:


> The past few days when I access TAM on my iphone I find that probably half the time the thread I'm trying to go to gets hijacked. For example, I go to a thread or my notifications page and before the page can totally load, an ad takes over the URL and then my App Store opens.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



*And it's really starting to be a royal pain in the a$$!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

arbitrator said:


> *And it's really starting to be a royal pain in the a$$!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And yes, it's getting to be a royal pain in the arse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm having a similar problem with Tapatalk app. The ad pops up when I am about to move to the next page and I end up tapping the ad instead. It's been happening for months and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

CantePe said:


> I'm having a similar problem with Tapatalk app. The ad pops up when I am about to move to the next page and I end up tapping the ad instead. It's been happening for months and it's driving me crazy.


This isn't tapping the ad. It happens on loading the page.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SurpriseMyself said:


> This isn't tapping the ad. It happens on loading the page.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Exactly!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It's happening on my iPad as well and it's driving me nuts!

Pages load slowly or the pages hang. It's been a constant issue today and I've tried both safari and Mozilla. Same problem so it's your site. Hasn't been a problem on other sites.

None of these things were ever an issue before this site was sold. Seems like accepting ad money has cheapened the integrity of the site. You'd think it would be made stronger with more capital.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Guys, like all ads when reporting it please give us a screenshot so we know what we're blocking please.

Thank you

Kyle


----------

